# Nice Survivor 1958 Hornet!



## oldfart36 (Nov 24, 2020)

This Hornet was in the Texas load I just picked up last weekend, with plans of reselling. The bike is in wonderful condition.
While not really being a M/W guy, I must admit the early Schwinns are cool.


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 24, 2020)

Nice looking Hornet!


----------



## Mymando (Nov 24, 2020)

Great survivor!!


----------



## psycho potsie (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm really digging the M/W.. 
Lets figure shipping.to 85730 ..and work something out. Thanks Sean


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 17, 2021)

Amazing old survivor , some little guy really cared for this one !!!


----------



## Mymando (Jan 31, 2021)

Wish my 58’ looked that nice!


----------



## gkeep (Feb 14, 2021)

I came off the line in 58 and it looks way better than me!


----------



## Mymando (Feb 14, 2021)

Yea me too!


----------

